# Spanish only forum



## supercrom

*Why not having a Spanish only forum?*







 Due to the huge quantity of Spanish-speakers, I think it would be very useful for people who wants to practice their Spanish or Spanish-speakers that wants to improve their mother tongue.






 What do you think about it, Mike K, the Mr-Incredible administrator.

*CROM*


----------



## VenusEnvy

cromteaches said:
			
		

> *Why not having a Spanish only forum?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the huge quantity of Spanish-speakers, I think it would be very useful for people who wants to practice their Spanish or Spanish-speakers that wants to improve their mother tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about it, Mike K, the Mr-Incredible administrator.
> 
> *CROM*



Crom: I know I am not the Mr. Incredible admin, but I'd like to post my opinion. Pardon this lady in advance.    

We already have a Spanish-forum. I think that it is a fairly well-equipped, designed and executed place for people to practice their Spanish. If you are talking about places only to chat, there's already been a discussion about that. (Mr. Incredible admin gave it a   ).

I'd like to wait, nonetheless, and hear what Mike has to say.


----------



## Leopold

I think it could be useful.

L.


----------



## VenusEnvy

If this thread is going to turn into a petition of sort, I'd jump at the chance to chat with the people here.


----------



## Artrella

Me uno al pedido!! Sería buenísimo para poder perfeccionarnos.  Acá hay muchos estudiantes de lingüística y muchos que ya son lingüistas, y saben un montón!!! Es un orgullo tenerlos como compañeros en este foro!!!


----------



## Benjy

*dons shiny forero hat* 

hmmmmmm.... this thread is starting to look a lot like the "we need a chat thread" that was started on here not so long ago. i hasten to point out that over the course of this thread it was proposed that members simply set up their own little places to chat. i would also point out that to this end antonio as well as myself did indeed set up such areas. if any of you are still interested in an irc channel for the purposes of chatting to other wr members feel free to send me a pm. you can of course wait for mike to give his opinion.


----------



## Artrella

Artrella said:
			
		

> Me uno al pedido!! Sería buenísimo para poder perfeccionarnos.  Acá hay muchos estudiantes de lingüística y muchos que ya son lingüistas, y saben un montón!!! Es un orgullo tenerlos como compañeros en este foro!!!





For DDT and the rest of the forer@s who don't understand Spanish, and the version above for those who don't understand English.


I join you in the petition!! I would be great to open it in order to polish our Spanish!! There are a lot of linguistics students here and a lot that already are linguists, and they now a loooot!!!  I am proud of having them here as my mates in this forum!!!


----------



## mkellogg

Crom,

What are you suggesting?
A Spanish-only forum like the current English-only forum, where people ask for meanings in Spanish, not translations?
Or
A practice-your-Spanish forum?

I think you are suggesting the 2nd one.  I agree that it would be a good place to practice your language skills, but...I'm not really interested in being in charge of maintaining order in such a place.

What about these options for practicing languages skills?

Yahoo Instant Messenger - you add your IM nickname to the forums Control Panel here and everybody will be able to see your interest in practicing.  Maybe you could even add a signature that expresses your interest.
Benjy tried to start an irc channel
Antonio tried to start a Yahoo Group or something like that
Would a forum here do a better job than these three options?

(Also, don't call me Mr. Incredible or anything like that.  I really don't like it.)

Mike


----------



## Artrella

Benjy said:
			
		

> *dons shiny forero hat*
> 
> hmmmmmm.... this thread is starting to look a lot like the "we need a chat thread" that was started on here not so long ago. i hasten to point out that over the course of this thread it was proposed that members simply set up their own little places to chat. i would also point out that to this end antonio as well as myself did indeed set up such areas. if any of you are still interested in an irc channel for the purposes of chatting to other wr members feel free to send me a pm. you can of course wait for mike to give his opinion.





Benjy, sorry I don't understand what you are saying.  Who is Antonio?
Are you talking about that project you commented on some time ago? Is that place working already?
Should I ask this by PM?  irc channel? Sorryyyy, I don't understand!!


----------



## Benjy

antonio is a member. he speaks spanish, so i dont see him much on the french forum . anyways.. i think he set up chat room yahoo. i registered an "irc chanel" wich is basically another word for chat room.. if memebers really wanted a place to socialise. IF anyone wants instructions on how to get there etc.. they are cordially invited to send me a pm, or go and look in the thread "we need a chat" around page 2/3.


----------



## beatrizg

I'm in favour of this idea. 

I don't understand why you consider that a Spanish-only forum would turn into a chat room. Could you please explain. 

I've always thought that if there is an "English-only" forum why can't we have a Spanish-only forum???


----------



## Leopold

In fact I, personally, was thinking of a "Spanish only" forum, not a "Practice-your-Spanish" one. 

L.


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> In fact I, personally, was thinking of a "Spanish only" forum, not a "Practice-your-Spanish" one.
> 
> L.





Sí!!! Eso es Leo!! Hay muchos temas importantísimos para discutir en español.
A ver si lo logramos... no?


----------



## Artrella

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí!!! Eso es Leo!! Hay muchos temas importantísimos para discutir en español.
> A ver si lo logramos... no?




Yes!! That is Leo!! There are a lot of really important subjects to be discussed in Spanish language!!!

I hope we can do it...


----------



## alc112

o sea que sería Spanish Only como una copia de English Only


----------



## Leopold

Currently there are people that ask Spanish-only-related questions in the Spanish-English forum, so, in some sense, there would be not need of another forum, virtually. But maybe that way we could organize better all this, and maybe more people, who are not English-speakers/learners could access the forum easierly. 
I'm not asking for a Spanish only forum, I'm just saying it could be useful...

L.


----------



## supercrom

Mike, 
 I suggested a Spanish-only forum like the current English-only forum, where people can ask any question in Spanish about this language and also speakers can improve their skills in Spanish, and solve any doubt about it.



			
				Mkellog (the admin) said:
			
		

> (Also, don't call me Mr. Incredible or anything like that.  I really don't like it.)


I just wanted to play with the hyphens, sorry.

I am the saying-always-sorry person.

*CROM*


----------



## alc112

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Mike,
> I suggested a Spanish-only forum like the current English-only forum, where people can ask any question in Spanish about this language and also speakers can improve their skills in Spanish, and solve any doubt about it.
> 
> 
> *CROM*


 
O sea una copia del Enlgish Only, solamente que en vez de hablar todo en inglés, se hablaría todo en español, ¿no?


----------



## supercrom

alc112 said:
			
		

> O sea, una copia del English only, solamente que en vez de hablar todo en inglés, se hablaría todo en español, ¿no?


You've caught the idea!

Of course, this wouldn't be a chat forum, just an English-only-like forum. The moderators for this "still unreal" forum *wouldn't* allow chatting.

*CROM*


----------



## alc112

cromteaches said:
			
		

> You've caught the idea!
> 
> Of course, this wouldn't be a chat forum, just an English-only-like forum. The moderators for this "still unreal" forum *wouldn't* allow chatting.
> 
> *CROM*


 
en todo caso, si Mike llega a hacer el nuevo foro le podrías pedir para ser el moderador de ahi.


----------



## mkellogg

cromteaches said:
			
		

> for people who wants to practice their Spanish or Spanish-speakers that who wants to improve their mother tongue.


 
I just interpreted CROM's suggestion of a place to _practice_ as being a place to, well, practice. 

As an equivalent to the English-only forum where the discussion is about words and phrases, I like the idea.


----------



## supercrom

mkellogg said:
			
		

> As an equivalent to the English-only forum where the discussion is about words and phrases, I like the idea.


 
Maybe you can think about it now.



> I think it would be very useful for people who want to practice their Spanish or Spanish-speakers who want to improve their mother tongue.


Thanks for your corrections, Mike.

*CROM*


----------

